# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > Ατυχήματα και Βλάβες (Casualties - Breakdowns) > Ελληνικά Πλοία (Greek Ships) >  Προσκρουση ΤΑΞΙΑΡΧΗ

## marsant

Χτυπησε ο ΤΑΞΙΑΡΧΗΣ στο λιμανι της Μυρινας
http://www.marinews.gr/article.asp?NewID=8399

----------


## heraklion

:shock::shock::shock:

----------


## AIOLOS KENTERIS II

> Χτυπησε ο ΤΑΞΙΑΡΧΗΣ στο λιμανι της Μυρινας
> http://www.marinews.gr/article.asp?NewID=8399


Τι λες τωρα πλακα μου κανεις.. Ε ρε γκαντεμια τιν γλοσοφαγαν τι NEL...

----------


## opelmanos

Ελαιος ποιά τι έχούν οι προβλήτες αυτού του λιμανιού μαγνήτες και τραβάνε τα πλοία?2προσκρουσεις σε μια μέρα στο ίδιο λιμάνι και σε πλοία ίδιας εταιρείας πρώτη φορά το ακούω.Τι να πεί κανείς.....Για γέλια και για κλάματα

----------


## gpav

> Τι λες τωρα πλακα μου κανεις.. Ε ρε γκαντεμια τιν γλοσοφαγαν τι NEL...


Αυτά ΔΕΝ γίνονται ρε... Έλεος... Είναι σοβαρή η ζημία η κάτι αντίστοιχο με του Θεόφιλου...;

----------


## gpav

http://www.zougla.gr/news.php?id=41091

μισο μετρο το ρήγμα...
Αντε στείλτε και το Μυτιλήνη να πάει 1 μέτρο εκεί το ρήγμα...
έλεος ρε...
καλά θα σας κάνουν και θα σας τρέξουν...

----------


## sylver23

Συγνωμη τωρα ,εγω φταιω που εχω ξεραθει στο γελιο??

----------


## opelmanos

> Αυτά ΔΕΝ γίνονται ρε... Έλεος... Είναι σοβαρή η ζημία η κάτι αντίστοιχο με του Θεόφιλου...;


Δε γνωρίζω κάτι τωρα το έμαθα και εγώ.Υπομονή κάποιος θα μας ενημερώσει πλήρης

----------


## marsant

Εγω παντως δεν το θεωρω ατυχια το συμβαν με τον ΤΑΞΙΑΡΧΗ γιατι ηταν προετοιμασμενοι το τι θα επικρατουσε στο λιμανι.Απο εκει και περα ρε παιδια η ΝΕΛ εχει γινει νουμερο 1 με τις προσκρουσεις.Περσυ ο Αιολος πανω στο Ροδανθη στον πειραια,ο Θεοφιλος στις οινουσες,πριν λιγους μηνες ο Αιολος και παλι βρηκε στο λιμανι της Σαντορινης, σημερα ο Θεοφιλος στην Λημνο και πριν λιγο ο Ταξιαρχης.Αυτο πρεπει να προβληματισει την εταιρια.

----------


## gpav

> Εγω παντως δεν το θεωρω ατυχια το συμβαν με τον ΤΑΞΙΑΡΧΗ γιατι ηταν προετοιμασμενοι το τι θα επικρατουσε στο λιμανι.Απο εκει και περα ρε παιδια η ΝΕΛ εχει γινει νουμερο 1 με τις προσκρουσεις.Περσυ ο Αιολος πανω στο Ροδανθη στον πειραια,ο Θεοφιλος στις οινουσες,πριν λιγους μηνες ο Αιολος και παλι βρηκε στο λιμανι της Σαντορινης, σημερα ο Θεοφιλος στην Λημνο και πριν λιγο ο Ταξιαρχης.Αυτο πρεπει να προβληματισει την εταιρια.


Να και μία πρωτία για την Νελ λοιπον... 

Συγνώμη αλλά και έγω δεν μπορεσα να κρατηθώ και έχω σκάσει στα γέλια, αυτό πια παραπάει!

----------


## Νικόλας

αν και μου την σπάει να τα λέω θα το πω δεν κρατιέμαι άλλο
όλα αυτά είναι διαβολικές συμτώσεις??όχι
οπότε για μένα η το λιμάνι με δύσκολες συνθήκες είναι ΑΙΣΧΡΟ η παίζει ρόλο και ο ανθρώπινος παράγοντας 
και ειδικά με τον αίολο νομίζω ότι το δεύτερο είναι

----------


## opelmanos

Προσωπικά εγώ πιστεύω οτι δεν είναι ο ΤΕΟ για αυτή τη γραμμή δεν κάνει πώς το λένε.. είναι πολύ μεγάλο όχι μόνο για τη ΛΗΜΝΟ αλλά και για το Καρλόβασι και τον ΑΓ Κύρικο.Θα έχει μεγάλο πρόβλημα με δυσάρεστες συνέπειες και μακάρι να βγώ ψεύτης.Νομίζω οτί πρεπει να φύγει απο αυτή την γραμμή πρίν να είναι αργά.Οσον αφορά τον ΤΑΞΙΑΡΧΗ συνηθησμένα τα βουνά απότα χιόνια καθώς έχει τρακάρει για πολλοστή φορά σε αυτό το λιμάνι

----------


## ndimitr93

Αυτό ξεπερνάει κάθε φαντασία!!!!!!

----------


## gpav

> Προσωπικά εγώ πιστεύω οτι δεν είναι ο ΤΕΟ για αυτή τη γραμμή δεν κάνει πώς το λένε.. είναι πολύ μεγάλο όχι μόνο για τη ΛΗΜΝΟ αλλά και για το Καρλόβασι και τον ΑΓ Κύρικο.Θα έχει μεγάλο πρόβλημα με δυσάρεστες συνέπειες και μακάρι να βγώ ψεύτης.Νομίζω οτί πρεπει να φύγει απο αυτή την γραμμή πρίν να είναι αργά.Οσον αφορά τον ΤΑΞΙΑΡΧΗ συνηθησμένα τα βουνά απότα χιόνια καθώς έχει τρακάρει για πολλοστή φορά σε αυτό το λιμάνι


το θες το πλοίο για χιο-πειραιά, ε; χαχαχα! πάντως εγώ που έχω ταχιδέψει 2 φορές με το θεοφιλο σεπτέμβρη με 5αρι για θεσσαλονίκη κ έδεσε το πλοίο στη λήμνο δεν είχε κανένα πρόβλημα... πολύ άνετα... τώρα για τα 7-8 μποφώρ δεν ξέρω αλλα πλοία είναι, δεν δένουν μόνα τους...(οχι ακόμα δηλαδή...)

----------


## DimitrisT

θα μας τρελάνει σήμερα η ΝΕΛ  έλεος.Επειδή δεν έχω πάει ποτέ στη Μύρινα έχει τόσα προβλήματα το λιμάνι ή κάτι άλλο φταίει   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  ?

----------


## Νικόλας

εε εντάξει είναι λίγο στενό το λιμάνι(ο θεος να το κάνει)και με λίγο καιρό είναι μπέρδεμα όπως είδες και συ

----------


## gpav

> θα μας τρελάνει σήμερα η ΝΕΛ έλεος.Επειδή δεν έχω πάει ποτέ στη Μύρινα έχει τόσα προβλήματα το λιμάνι ή κάτι άλλο φταίει  ?


αν ρίξεις μία ματία σε δορυφορική φωτογραφία του, χάρτη κλπ. θα διαπιστώσεις οτι όντως είναι "προβληματικο" όταν έχει καιρό, αλλά το δις εξαμαρτείν από την ουρα βρωμάει... (ένωσα 2 παροιμίες ωστε να αρμόζουν ακριβώς στην κατάσταση...)

εγώ τους καημένους τους επιβάτες λυπάμαι... καλό κουράγιο να έχουν, αν κάποιος τυχει και το διαβάσει...

----------


## alcaeos

Αυτά δεν γίνονται, αν δεν ειναι Γκαντεμια τι ειναι?

----------


## opelmanos

> Αυτά δεν γίνονται, αν δεν ειναι Γκαντεμια τι ειναι?


Aτυχες στιγμές θα έλεγα εγώ

----------


## Φίλιππος Αίγιο

Την μουτζωσαν σημερα μου φαινεται την NEL.Την Λημνο την επισκεπτομαι καθε χρονο σχεδον και δυο φορες εχω παει με τον ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟ και δεν το θυμαμαι να εχει ιδιαιτερο προβλημα ουτε αυτο ουτε κανενα αλλο πλοιο.Βεβαια εγω παω καλοκαιρι που εχει καλες καιρικες συνθηκες.Τωρα με μποφορ δεν ξερω τι γινεται αν και φανταζομαι απο αυτα που λετε.Μα και τα δυο πλοια την ιδια μερα. ΑΠΙΣΤΕΥΤΟ!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## noulos

ΑΠ' ΟΣΟ ΦΑΙΝΕΤΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ GOOGLE EARTH ΤΟ ΛΙΜΑΝΙ ΦΑΙΝΕΤΑΙ ΤΕΛΕΙΩΣ ΑΠΡΟΣΤΑΤΕΥΤΟ ΣΕ ΒΔ ΑΝΕΜΟΥΣ!!! ΔΕΝ ΕΧΩ ΠΑΕΙ ΒΕΒΑΙΑ ΑΛΛΑ ΟΙ ΦΩΤΟ ΑΥΤΟ ΔΕΙΧΝΟΥΝ!

----------


## DimitrisT

Όντως τραγικό το ας πούμε λιμάνι .Το θέμα είναι οι επιβάτες που σε λίγες ώρες κλείνουν 24ωρο ταλαιπωρίας και ακόμα δεν ξέρουνε πόσο θα ταλαιπωρηθούν.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

> θα μας τρελάνει σήμερα η ΝΕΛ  έλεος.Επειδή δεν έχω πάει ποτέ στη Μύρινα έχει τόσα προβλήματα το λιμάνι ή κάτι άλλο φταίει   ?


Ρίξε μια ματιά σε αυτό http://www.hnhs.gr/gr/ntm/feb07/gr0702_03.tif να πάρεις μια ιδέα

----------


## DimitrisT

πολύ καλό το σχεδιάγραμμα φίλε Παναγιώτη σε ευχαριστώ ,να σαι καλά.

----------


## nikosnasia

ΑΥΤΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΟ ΛΙΜΑΝΙ ΓΙΑ ΟΣΟΥΣ ΔΕΝ ΤΟ ΞΕΡΟΥΝ ΟΠΩΣ ΠΡΟΚΥΠΤΕΙ ΑΠΟ ΔΥΟ ΦΩΤΟ ΣΕ ΜΙΑ.
Pict1999076.JPG

----------


## passage

Παιδιά αυτό δεν είναι λιμάνι αλλα όρμος. Κρίμα για την Ελλάδα που σε περίοδο τουριστική θα στερηθεί δυο πλοία. η NEL έκανε ρεκόρ αποτυχίας σήμερα.. :Confused:

----------


## Rimadio

> ΑΥΤΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΟ ΛΙΜΑΝΙ ΓΙΑ ΟΣΟΥΣ ΔΕΝ ΤΟ ΞΕΡΟΥΝ ΟΠΩΣ ΠΡΟΚΥΠΤΕΙ ΑΠΟ ΔΥΟ ΦΩΤΟ ΣΕ ΜΙΑ.
> Pict1999076.JPG


Exoun ftiaksei mprosta ston ORMO k dio kimatothrafstes apo kathe pleura twra poiaaaa

----------


## passage

Χάλια μαύρα... Αυτά δεν είναι λιμάνια αλλά τάφοι.....

----------


## DimitrisT

τώρα έχω πλήρη εικόνα για τη Μύρινα σας ευχαριστώ όλους.

----------


## Rimadio

Exw na dilwsw oti aisthanomai tixeros pou efiga aeroporikws apo ti Limno, giati an kathomoun mazi me tous ipoloipous epivates tou theofilou na perimenoume ton Taksiarxi......VLEPETEEE ti simvainei!!!

K parola auta tha mas dwsoune mono dwrean eisitiria? (vazw k mena mesa asxeta an efiga me allo tropo apo ti Limno)

Telika pos tha merimnisei i etairia gia tin metakinisi twn epivatwn?

Mipws telika i naulwsi enos aeroplanou (gia osous den exoun autokinita fantazei i kaliteri lisi i prepei na xrisimopoiithou MONO karavia allis estw etaireias?)

EPisis oi epivates tha dianiktereusoun mesa sta ploia? An oxi tha meinoun se ksenodoxia tis Mirinas?

An exei kapoios kapoia enimerwsi as apantisei

Thanx

----------


## Speedkiller

Εγώ γιατί το φοβόμουν κ ήθελα να το ρωτήσω αυτό από χθες πως θα δέσει ο ταξιάρχης αφού ούτε ο Θεόφιλος τα κατάφερε??? :Sad: Αλλά είπαμε να μην το κάνουμε καφενείο...Τι να πω?Πάντως σίγουρα πιο φθηνά θα την βγάζανε με ένα αεροπλάνο τελικώς...

----------


## MYTILENE

> Συγνωμη τωρα ,εγω φταιω που εχω ξεραθει στο γελιο??


 Δεν έχεις ζήσει μάλλον στιγμές ανάλογες γι'αυτό.Συνέχισε τον γέλωντα :Wink: .......

----------


## MYTILENE

Το σκηνικό έχει ώς εξής:Με το που φτάνει το ΤΑΞΙΑΡΧΗΣ Λήμνο από Καβάλα βγαίνουν οι επιβάτες του ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΥ και τα φορτηγά και το πλοίο-ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ- λύνει κάβους για να πάει στο παλιό λιμάνι.Το ΤΑΞΙΑΡΧΗΣ δένει στο νέο-λιμάνι(???? :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): ) και ενώ έχει αρχίσει την φόρτωση οι επιβάτες με προορισμό τη Σάμο-*το πλοίο δεν θα έπιανε Σάμο και θα τους πήγαινε Λαύριο και απο* *κεί μέσω Πειραιά με έξοδα της ΝΕΛ θα πηγαίνανε Σάμο με το ΝΗΣΟΣ ΜΥΚΟΝΟΣ* :Confused: - κάνουν κατάληψη στο καταπέλτη του ΤΑΞΙΑΡΧΗ και ενώ οι άνεμοι έπνεαν με 7-8 και το πλοίο κρατιόταν με δυσκολία από προπελάκια-κάβους και άγκυρες.Το πλήρωμα παρακαλούσε-με το καλό ή κακό τρόπο- τους Σαμιώτες επιβάτες να μπούνε στο πλοίο να φύγουν χωρίς προβλήματα και για να μη δημιουργηθεί πρόβλημα στο πλοίο λόγω ανέμων.Τη στιγμή που γινόντουσαν οι διαβουλεύσεις χτυπάνε 2-3 κυματάκια δυνατά και το πλοίο βρίσκει στη προβλήτα με τα δυσάρεστα αποτελέσματα που κάποιους τους προβληματίζουν,κάποιους τους στεναχωρούν και κάποιους τους κάνουν να γελούν :Wink: !!!!Τα υπόλοιπα τα αφήνω σε σας....ΚΑΛΗΜΕΡΑ.

----------


## ΑΡΧΙΠΕΛΑΓΟΣ

Όλοι εσείς που έχετε ξεραθεί από τα γέλια έχετε ανέβει ποτέ σε γέφυρα και έχετε προσπαθήσει να δέσετε σε κάποιο από τα αποκαλούμενα "λιμάνια" με 8άρι;

Τι νομίζετε δηλαδή; Ότι ο κάθε καπετάνιος ηθελημένα πιάνει τα χειριστήρια και λέει "τι να κάνουμε σήμερα για να μας γράψουν οι εφημερίδες και να μας διασσύρουν τα κανάλια; Δεν κοπανάμε σε κανένα μώλο;;;"

Ποιός σας είπε ότι ο κάθε καπετάνιος έχει την παραμικρή επιθυμία να παίξει με το ψωμί της οικογένειάς του και οπωσδήποτε τη φήμη του; Ξέρετε ότι μετά από ένα τέτοιο μικροατύχημα μπορεί αυτός ο άνθρωπος να χάσει τη δουλειά του αφού θεωρείται ο μοναδικός υπεύθυνος; Όλοι όσοι καθόσαστε στις καρεκλίτσες των γραφείων σας πολύ δύσκολα θα προκαλέσετε ή θα συμμετάσχετε στην πρόκληση ενός ατυχήματος τέτοιου που να γίνει το "θέμα της ημέρας" και κατά συνέπεια να χασετε τη δουλειά σας. Γι' αυτό και κρίνετε... εκ του ασφαλούς.

Μπήκατε στο βαπόρι να πάτε κάπου. Έγινε ένα ατύχημα και καθυστερήσατε. Όταν οι ναυτικοί - στον πολύ περιορισμένο χρόνο που διαθέτουν ανάμεσα στα δρομολόγια - τρέχουν σε κάποια υπηρεσία και οι διάφοροι καρεκλοκένταυροι τους τρέχουν από το ένα γραφείο στο άλλο και στο τέλος δουλειά δεν γίνεται, δεν βγαίνει κανένας να πει πόσο άχρηστοι είναι αυτοί οι καρεκλάδες. 

Ντροπή. Και οι ναυτικοί εργάτες είναι και δεν δουλεύουν για πλάκα. Γιατί αν ήταν έτσι όλοι ναυτικοί θα ήθελαν να είναι. Αυτή η δουλειά όμως δεν πληρώνεται και δεν ξεπληρώνεται με τίποτα.

----------


## ndimitr93

Δεν είπε κανείς ότι όσοι είναι στην γέφυρα βρισκονται εκεί για πλάκα.....αλλά εφόσον έγινε ένα ατύχημα μερικές ώρες πειν, στι ίδιο σημείο, δεν πρεπει να αφυπνιστούν και προσέξουν λίγο περισσότερο?? Ακόμα κι αν έγινε αυτό ποθ είπε ο MYTILENE, το πλοίο δηλαδή έλυσε κάβους, ενώ οι επιβάτες ήταν ακόμα στον καταπέλτη....προς Θεού....Πρίνα από 10 λεπτά υπήρχε θέμα στη ΝΕΤ στο Συμβαίνει Τώρα, και είχε επιβάτη από το Ταξιάρχης.....το τι ακούστηκε δεν λέγεται :Mad: .....δυστυχώς δεν πρόλαβα να καλέσω :Sad: .....Από την στιγμή που έστειλε η εταιρεία πλοίο,έπρεπε να έχει τα μάτια της 14.......Στην Μυρίνα θα έδενε, όχι στον Πειραια! :Mad:

----------


## mastrokostas

Πριν κάνα μήνα πήγαινα αεροπορικώς Ιωάννινα με Ολυμπιακή .Φτάσαμε επάνω από την πόλη αλλά λόγο ομίχλης δεν ήταν δυνατόν να προσγειωθούμε και γυρίσαμε πίσω Αθήνα .Μας έδωσαν τα λεφτά του εισιτηρίου ,σε όσους ήθελαν και οι άλλοι θα πετούσαν το βράδυ .Όλοι για δουλεία πηγαίναμε ,και χάσαμε όλη την ημέρα ,αλλά κανείς δεν τα έβαλε με τον πιλότο ούτε με την εταιρία !Ενώ θα μπορούσαν να πανε Κέρκυρα και να βάλουν λεωφορείο να μας μετέφερναν στα Ιωάννινα .Δεν έγινε τίποτα !!!!!
Σε αυτό το μπουρδελο την θάλασσα ,μόλις κάτι παει στραβά αρχίζουν όλοι και τα βάζουν με το καπετάνιο και το πλήρωμα .Φίλοι μου, αυτά τα βαπόρια που όλοι τρέχουμε και φωτογραφίζουμε και συζητούμε για μέρες, ότι το ένα είναι έτσι και το άλλο είναι αλλιώς ,αυτοί οι άνθρωποι τα ταξιδεύουν και τους δίνουν ζωή .Χαλαρώστε !και μην είστε τόσο άδικοι .Και αυτό που με στεναχωρεί περισσότερο είναι ότι σε κάποιους τέτοια ατυχήματα φέρνουν γέλιο ! :Wink:

----------


## MYTILENE

> Δεν είπε κανείς ότι όσοι είναι στην γέφυρα βρισκονται εκεί για πλάκα.....αλλά εφόσον έγινε ένα ατύχημα μερικές ώρες πειν, στι ίδιο σημείο, δεν πρεπει να αφυπνιστούν και προσέξουν λίγο περισσότερο?? Ακόμα κι αν έγινε αυτό ποθ είπε ο MYTILENE, το πλοίο δηλαδή έλυσε κάβους, ενώ οι επιβάτες ήταν ακόμα στον καταπέλτη....προς Θεού....Πρίνα από 10 λεπτά υπήρχε θέμα στη ΝΕΤ στο Συμβαίνει Τώρα, και είχε επιβάτη από το Ταξιάρχης.....το τι ακούστηκε δεν λέγεται.....δυστυχώς δεν πρόλαβα να καλέσω.....Από την στιγμή που έστειλε η εταιρεία πλοίο,έπρεπε να έχει τα μάτια της 14.......Στην Μυρίνα θα έδενε, όχι στον Πειραια!


Πρόσεξε φίλε μου γιατί εγώ δεν είπα ότι έλυσε κάβους ενώ όι άνθρωποι ήταν στο καταπέλτη.Προσοχή τη λέμε και τη διαβάζουμε:wink:!!!Σε ευχαριστώ!!
ΥΓ:Να σας ενημερώσω ότι το ΤΑΞΙΑΡΧΗΣ ξεκινάει μέσα στην επόμενη ώρα για Σίγρι-Χίο-Λαύριο και ο ΤΕΟ ακολουθεί για Καβάλα να επισκευαστεί και να ξεκινήσει ΕΠΙΤΕΛΟΥΣ.¶ντε να .......γελάσουμε και μεις λίγο.......

----------


## gtogias

Καλημέρα

Δεν ξέρω αν πράγματι φέρνει γέλια ή αν ήταν μια υπερβολή που προκλήθηκε από την έκπληξη για το δεύτερο απανωτό ατύχημα. Σίγουρα όμως για μια ακόμη φορά φέρνει μια αρνητική δημοσιότητα και για την ακτοπλοϊα, για τη ΝΕΛ και φυσικά έναν ακόμη λόγο προβληματισμού των κατοίκων της νησιωτικής Ελλάδος και εξαρτόμενων από τις υπηρεσίες της ακτοπλοϊας.

Παράδειγμα το:

http://www.enet.gr/?i=news.el.ellada&id=46109

Κρίμα, κρίμα, κρίμα

----------


## ΑΡΧΙΠΕΛΑΓΟΣ

> Δεν είπε κανείς ότι όσοι είναι στην γέφυρα βρισκονται εκεί για πλάκα.....αλλά εφόσον έγινε ένα ατύχημα μερικές ώρες πειν, στι ίδιο σημείο, δεν πρεπει να αφυπνιστούν και προσέξουν λίγο περισσότερο??


Κανένα βαπόρι δεν είναι απόλυτα ίδιο με το άλλο, όπως δεν είναι ίδιοι και οι άνθρωποι. Να αφυπνιστούν;;;;;; Μα σίγουρα δεν κοιμόντουσαν και οπωσδήποτε είχανε στο νου τους το περιστατικό με το ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ. Να προσέξουν τι; Όταν έχει τέτοιο καιρό και το λιμάνι είναι στο μάτι του καιρού, τη μανούβρα την κάνεις και μαζί το σταυρό σου για να πιάσει.

Και οπως ανέφερε και ο Μαστροκώστας κάνενας δεν τα έβαλε με την εταιρεία ή τον πιλότο που δεν πραγματοποιήθηκε η πτήση Αθήνα - Ιωάννινα. Το είδε κανείς το θέμα να παίζει σε κάποιο παράθυρο; Εγώ πάντως όχι. Δηλαδή τον καιρό των αιθέρων δεν μπορούμε να τον αντιμετωπίσουμε αλλά μπορούμε να αντιμετωπίσουμε τον καιρό στη θάλασσα;

----------


## Speedkiller

> Καλημέρα
> 
> Δεν ξέρω αν πράγματι φέρνει γέλια ή αν ήταν μια υπερβολή που προκλήθηκε από την έκπληξη για το δεύτερο απανωτό ατύχημα. Σίγουρα όμως για μια ακόμη φορά φέρνει μια αρνητική δημοσιότητα και για την ακτοπλοϊα, για τη ΝΕΛ και φυσικά έναν ακόμη λόγο προβληματισμού των κατοίκων της νησιωτικής Ελλάδος και εξαρτόμενων από τις υπηρεσίες της ακτοπλοϊας.
> 
> Παράδειγμα το:
> 
> http://www.enet.gr/?i=news.el.ellada&id=46109
> 
> Κρίμα, κρίμα, κρίμα


Eμένα αυτό που με εξοργίζει έιναι όλες αυτές οι μπηχτές και υπονούμενα για τα βαπορια που σε τίποτα δεν φταίνε...Μήπως τελικά να τα στείλει όλα στην αίγυπτο ο Βεντούρης να πάρουν όλοι τους ένα @....... :twisted: να ηρεμήσουν επιτέλους??????Να δούμε τότε ποιος θα πιάνει λήμνο θεσσαλονίκη κ καβάλα χιο κ μυτιλήνη?????Γιατί με την λογική την δική τους όλα έιναι για πέταμα....:twisted::twisted:

----------


## Leo

Στην Ελλάδα δεν έχουμε μάθει να σιωπούμε και να δουλεύουμε. Στην Ελλάδα έχουμε όλοι άποψη επι παντός επιστητού, σχετικοί και άσχετοι. Για αυτό τα κουτσομπολάδικα στην TV έχουν ανθήσει στη χώρα μας.... Πρέπει κάποια στιγμή να μάθουμε να ακούμε, να διαβάζουμε και να έχουμε ολοκληρωμένη άποψη πριν άνοιξουμε το στόμα μας η πλητρολογήσουμε ένα κείμενο στον υπολογιστή μας. *Είναι μεγάλο πράγμα να μάθουμε να ακούμε και να αφήνουμε τους ειδικούς να μιλάνε* (όχι αυτούς των καναλιών)...

----------


## gtogias

> Eμένα αυτό που με εξοργίζει έιναι όλες αυτές οι μπηχτές και υπονούμενα για τα βαπορια που σε τίποτα δεν φταίνε...Μήπως τελικά να τα στείλει όλα στην αίγυπτο ο Βεντούρης να πάρουν όλοι τους ένα @....... :twisted: να ηρεμήσουν επιτέλους??????Να δούμε τότε ποιος θα πιάνει λήμνο θεσσαλονίκη κ καβάλα χιο κ μυτιλήνη?????Γιατί με την λογική την δική τους όλα έιναι για πέταμα....:twisted::twisted:


 
Μου φαίνεται δύσκολο να πιστέψω ότι ο λόγος που ο Κος Βεντούρης (όπως και ο κύριος Μάκης και πολλοί άλλοι) κυκλοφορεί τα πλοία του στο Αιγαίο είναι αποκλειστικά και μόνο ο πατριωτισμός του. Αν επιχειρηματικά ήταν καλύτερα θα τα είχε στείλει όλα αλλού.

----------


## MYTILENE

Βασικά γράφω αυτό το μήνυμα-λίγο εκνευρισμένος-για να πω ότι ΑΝ δεν ήταν 5-10->ΜΕ ΤΟ ΖΟΡΙ) άτομα σε αυτό το forum να λένε 2-3 σωστές κουβέντες εγώ ειλικρινά θα είχα διαγραφεί και δεν θα ασχολιόμουν καθόλου.Θα μου πείτε στα παπαρια μας ρε MYTILENE ότι κι αν κάνεις,εμείς αυτό που γουστάρουμε θα λέμε και θα γράφουμε.Απλά βλέπω οτι πολλοί εδώ μέσα είναι σαν και αυτούς στα κανάλια που τους κατηγορούμε.ΚΑΛΗ ΣΥΝΕΧΕΙΑ ΜΑΓΚΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΠΕΤΑΝΑΙΟΙ ......ΤΗΣ ΞΗΡΑΣ :Wink: !!!!

----------


## Speedkiller

> Μου φαίνεται δύσκολο να πιστέψω ότι ο λόγος που ο Κος Βεντούρης (όπως και ο κύριος Μάκης και πολλοί άλλοι) κυκλοφορεί τα πλοία του στο Αιγαίο είναι αποκλειστικά και μόνο ο πατριωτισμός του. Αν επιχειρηματικά ήταν καλύτερα θα τα είχε στείλει όλα αλλού.



To ξέρω φίλε μου...Απλώς...Τέτοια ώρα τέτοια λόγια... :Mad: Τέλος πάντων...αυτά....

----------


## nickosps

> Eμένα αυτό που με εξοργίζει έιναι όλες αυτές οι μπηχτές και υπονούμενα για τα βαπορια που σε τίποτα δεν φταίνε...Μήπως τελικά να τα στείλει όλα στην αίγυπτο ο Βεντούρης να πάρουν όλοι τους ένα @....... :twisted: να ηρεμήσουν επιτέλους??????Να δούμε τότε ποιος θα πιάνει λήμνο θεσσαλονίκη κ καβάλα χιο κ μυτιλήνη?????Γιατί με την λογική την δική τους όλα έιναι για πέταμα....:twisted::twisted:


+1000 Πέστα φίλε μου!

----------


## ΑΡΧΙΠΕΛΑΓΟΣ

Ναι, βέβαια. Θα απομακρύνουν τα "υπερήλικα" βαπόρια οι εταιρείες και οι επαΐοντες θα φέρουν τα δικά τους τα καινούργια να βάλουν στις γραμμές για να εξυπηρετούν τα νησιά.

Και όσο για καπεταναίους δεν χρειάζεται να ψάξουν στην πιάτσα. Ξέρουν τόσα πολλά οι ίδιοι που νομίζω ότι είναι περιττό.

----------


## marsant

> Eμένα αυτό που με εξοργίζει έιναι όλες αυτές οι μπηχτές και υπονούμενα για τα βαπορια που σε τίποτα δεν φταίνε...Μήπως τελικά να τα στείλει όλα στην αίγυπτο ο Βεντούρης να πάρουν όλοι τους ένα @....... :twisted: να ηρεμήσουν επιτέλους??????Να δούμε τότε ποιος θα πιάνει λήμνο θεσσαλονίκη κ καβάλα χιο κ μυτιλήνη?????Γιατί με την λογική την δική τους όλα έιναι για πέταμα....:twisted::twisted:


Θα συμφωνησω και εγω με τον Speedkiller.Oταν χτυπησει ενα πλοιο 30+ ετων αμεσως τα δημοσιευματα γραφουν για γερικα πλοια κλπ κλπ.Οταν ομως χτυπησει νεοτευκτο τουμπεκι ολοι τους.Ας μην παμε μακρια παιδια περσυ τον Απριλιο που χτυπησε ο Αιολος στο Ροδανθη δεν ειπε κανεις για ηλικιες.Ερωτω εγω τωρα αν επεφτε το Ροδανθη πανω στον Αιολο τι θα γινοταν??Θα μιλαγαν τα ΜΜΕ για γερικα-σαραβαλα πλοια.Οταν πριν λιγους μηνες και συγκεκριμενα τον Μαρτιο χτυπησε ο Αιολος στο λιμανι της Σαντορινης δεν ειπε κανει για το ταχυπλοο τπτ αλλα (σωστα) για το λιμανι της Σαντορινης.Τωρα λοιπον γιατι δεν γραφουν για το λιμανι της Ληνμου οτι ειναι ακαταλληλο?Επειδη χτυηπησαν δηλαδη 2 παλια πλοια?Αν χτυπαγε πχ κανενας Αιολος η HIGHSPEED  ομως θα εφταιγε το λιμανι...

----------


## Dimitrisvolos

Απαραδεκτα τα καναλια και οι εφημεριδες......Αυτο ομως δεν γινεται μονο στο πλοια

----------


## DimitrisT

κακώς γίνεται επίθεση στους καπετάνιους και τα πληρώματα των πλοίων της Νελ σε καμία περίπτωση δεν φταίνε ,στις φωτογραφίες και τ σχεδιάγραμμα στην σελ.3 φαίνεται ξεκάθα οτι υπάρχει πρόβλημα στο λιμάνι.Για την χτεσινή κατάσταση φταίει το κράτος ,οι κυβερνήσεις και οι πολιτικοί που δεν δίνουν χρήματα για λιμάνια και αφήνουν τους νησιώτες στο έλεος του θεού και μας θυμούντε μόνο στις εκλογές.

----------


## Romilda

καλημερα σας,
απο εγκυροτατη πηγη εμαθα πως χθες βραδυ αντι για το μυτιληνη που ηταν η αρχικη επιλογη της ΝΕΛ εστειλαν το Ταξιαρχης.Ενω ο αερας επνεε απο την δεξια πλευρα του Ταξιαρχης  και ειχαν ρηξει την δεξια αγκυρα,ο αερασ τοτε γυρισε και χτυπησε ο ανοικτος καταπελτης πανω στην μπιντα και στο ζωναρι.Τοτε οι λιμενικοι(ουδεν σχολιο)ειπαν οτι το καραβι δεν το αφηνουν να φυγει. και εδω κυριοι ρωτω,που ειναι η ΝΕΛ να πει κατι?? Τσιμουδια δεν εχουν βγαλει. Δεν νομιζω με το παραμικρο να κρατανε το καραβι στο λιμανι και η εταιρεια να μην εχει κατι να πει.και στην τελικη που ειναι ενα σωστο λιμανι (η τελοσ παντων οσο γινεται) στην λημνο?υπαρχει και αλλη πλευρα που δεν το πιανουν οι ανεμοι. δεν μπορουμε να κατηγορουμε το καθε βαπορι που μασ εξυπηρετει αλλα ακομα περισσοτερο τον εκαστοτε καπετανιο που βρισκεται στο ματι του κυκλωνα για το καθε τι....

----------


## sylver23

Επειδη καποιοι δεν με γνωριζουν και αμεσως κρινουν απο ενα ποστ ,θα ηθελα να ξεκαθαρισω καποια πραγματα.
Το οτι ειπα οτι εχω σκασει στα γελια ειναι επειδη μεσα σε λιγες ωρες πλοιο ιδιας εταιρειας προσεκρουσε στο ιδιο λιμανι.Δηλ οπως ειπε και ο φιλος τογιας ηταν απλα μια υπερβολη λογω του δευτερου συνεχομενου ατυχηματος.

Αν ειναι δυνατον ενα τετοιο ποστ που σκοπο ειχε να ελαφρυνω λιγο το κλιμα να το παιρνουν καποιοι στα τοσο σοβαρα.
Φυσικα αναλογιζομαι το τι θα γινει και ποιους θα παρει η μπαλα παλι.Πιστευω οτι μεχρι τωρα στο φορουμ εχω δειξει οτι ειμαι ηπιων τονων και παντα προσπαθω να σταματαω τις εικασιες και τα οποια δικαστηρια ξεκινανε χωρις να υπαρχουν στοιχεια.
Με οσα παιδια μιλησα και ιδιαιτερα νελιτες τους ειπα οτι περα απο την πλακα αυτα συμβαινουν και δεν ηταν και τοσο σοβαρα ατυχηματα που να χρειαζονται τοση αναλυση πια.Γιατι σε αλλα παρομοια ατυχηματα πανω απο 2 ποστ δεν ειδα ποτε να γινουν .

Οποτε μαλλον καποιοι αλλοι παρα ασχοληθηκαν και δεν νομιζω οτι ηταν τοσο σοβαρο το τι ειπα για να αρχισει ολοι αυτη η κουβεντα.
Λιγο χιουμορ δεν βλαπτει.

Φιλε μυτιληνη δεν εχω ανεβει σε γεφυρα να δεσω ενα βαπορι γιατι δεν ειναι αυτη η αμορδιοτητα μου.Απο οτι ξερω δεν ειναι και η δικη σου .Καλο θα ηταν να μην εχουμε πιπιλα την εκφραση αυτη.Αμα ηταν να γραφει μονο οποιος ειναι καπετανιος να το κλεισουμε το μαγαζι.--Δεν το επαιξα εξυπνος σε τπτ ,δεν ειπα το τι επρεπε να κανει ο καθε καπετανιος αρα δεν νομιζω οτι κολλαει να μου πει καποιος αν ημουν στην θεση των καπετανιων .

Να σου δωσω και ενα παραδειγμα μπας και καταλαβεις γιατι ειπα οτι γελουσα.
Μολις ειχα βγαλει το αμαξι μου απο συνεργειο στο δρομο για το σπιτι ξαναχαλασε απο αλλο λογο.Δεν στεναχωρηθηκα που θα ξαναπληρωνα αλλα γελαγα γιατι ηταν λιγο αστειο περιστατικο....

Να στε καλα να γεμισετε αλλες 30 σελιδες με ενα μικρης σημασιας ατυχημα
καλη συνεχεια

----------


## noulos

ΨΥΧΡΑΙΜΙΑΑΑΑΑ!!!!!!!!!!!!  :Wink:

----------


## mike_rodos

Δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω γιατί γίνεται όλη αυτή η κουβέντα... Ο φίλος MYTILENE μας εξήγησε με κάθε λεπτομέρια τι έγεινε στην Λήμνο! Ένα πλοίο με 8 μποφώρ πως να κρατηθεί σε ένα λιμάνι? Μην ξεχνάτε πως τα λιμάνια στα ακριτικά νησιά δεν είναι του Πειραιά!!! Απλά οι επιβάτες με προορισμό τη Σάμο δεν δεχόντουσαν να υποστούν την ταλαιπωρία για να φτάσουν στον προορισμό τους, και καλά έκαναν, και εγώ το ίδιο θα έκανα! Αλλά ακόμη μία άτυχη στιγμή προστέθηκε στη ΝΕΛ. Όμως επειδή αναφέρθηκε πως κανείς δεν μιλάει για τα αεροπλάνα... εδώ θα διαφωνίσω, όσες φορές λόγω καιρού δεν κατάφερα να πετάξω από Ρόδο για Κρήτη με το μικρό αεροπλανάκι της Ολυμπιακής, η ίδια η εταιρεία με δικά της έξοδα με προώθησε στον προορισμό μου με μεγαλύτερο αεροπλάνο μέσω Αθηνών και αν η καθυστέρηση ήταν πάνω από 2 ώρες μας κερνούσαν και φαγητό! Σε άλλη ελληνική ιδιωτική αεροπορική εταιρεία σου προσφέρουν φαγητό σε τέτοιες περιπτώσεις, μεσολαβούν για να φτάσεις στον προορισμό σου το συντομότερο δυνατόν και αν η καθυστέρηση είναι πάνω από 3 ώρες σου δίνουν και ένα έξτρα δωρεάν εισητήριο! Δυστηχώς αυτά στην ακτοπλοϊά μας δεν γίνονται!!! Και μην ξεχνάμε πως κανένα αεροσκάφος δεν έχει ηλικία άνω τον 20 ετών, από αυτά που πετάνε στον ελλαδικό χώρο!

----------


## gpav

> Δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω γιατί γίνεται όλη αυτή η κουβέντα... Ο φίλος MYTILENE μας εξήγησε με κάθε λεπτομέρια τι έγεινε στην Λήμνο! Ένα πλοίο με 8 μποφώρ πως να κρατηθεί σε ένα λιμάνι? Μην ξεχνάτε πως τα λιμάνια στα ακριτικά νησιά δεν είναι του Πειραιά!!! Απλά οι επιβάτες με προορισμό τη Σάμο δεν δεχόντουσαν να υποστούν την ταλαιπωρία για να φτάσουν στον προορισμό τους, και καλά έκαναν, και εγώ το ίδιο θα έκανα! Αλλά ακόμη μία άτυχη στιγμή προστέθηκε στη ΝΕΛ. Όμως επειδή αναφέρθηκε πως κανείς δεν μιλάει για τα αεροπλάνα... εδώ θα διαφωνίσω, όσες φορές λόγω καιρού δεν κατάφερα να πετάξω από Ρόδο για Κρήτη με το μικρό αεροπλανάκι της Ολυμπιακής, η ίδια η εταιρεία με δικά της έξοδα με προώθησε στον προορισμό μου με μεγαλύτερο αεροπλάνο μέσω Αθηνών και αν η καθυστέρηση ήταν πάνω από 2 ώρες μας κερνούσαν και φαγητό! Σε άλλη ελληνική ιδιωτική αεροπορική εταιρεία σου προσφέρουν φαγητό σε τέτοιες περιπτώσεις, μεσολαβούν για να φτάσεις στον προορισμό σου το συντομότερο δυνατόν και αν η καθυστέρηση είναι πάνω από 3 ώρες σου δίνουν και ένα έξτρα δωρεάν εισητήριο! Δυστηχώς αυτά στην ακτοπλοϊά μας δεν γίνονται!!! Και μην ξεχνάμε πως κανένα αεροσκάφος δεν έχει ηλικία άνω τον 20 ετών, από αυτά που πετάνε στον ελλαδικό χώρο!


Συμφωνούμε 101% φίλε μου... Λίγη σοβαρότητα χρειάζεται απο την πλευρά των εταιρειών...γενικά!

----------


## mike_rodos

> Συμφωνώ πως έγινε πολύ κακό και ντόρος για το τπτ,πιο μεγάλη διάσταση έχει δωθεί εδώ παρά στα δελτία ειδήσεων που το πέρασαν στο ντούκου, κατά τη γνώμη μου η κουβέντα είναι ανούσια αφού συνέχεια επαναλαμβάνονται τα ίδια πράγματα.
> 
> τώρα έχω να πώ τα εξής: Δυστυχώς η ΝΕΛ είχε πολλά ατυχή περιστατικά με αβαρίες πλοίων,μέσα σε ένα διάστημα σχεδόν ενός χρόνου μετράμε 4 προσκρούσεις και μια παρολίγο τραγωδία που θα μας έκανε όλους να κλαίμε για πολλά χρόνια ακόμα,αν τα πάρεις με απλά μαθημάτικα και πιθανότητες καταλαβαίνεις πως κάτι δεν πάει ίσια,σε αυτό η μόνοι που δεν φταίνε είναι οι πλοίαρχοι,όσοι γνωρίζουν κάποια παραπάνο πράγματα για τη ΝΕΛ θα καταλάβουν η μάλλον ξέρουν ποιο είναι το λάθος,μακάρι σε κάποιον καιρό απο σήμερα να μπορούμε και να έχουμε τη δυνατότητα να πούμε ανοιχτά τι είναι αυτό....
> αυτά και ουδέν αλλό σχόλιο πάνω σε αυτό......γιατί είμαι τόσο φορτισμένος συναισθηματικά που είμαι στο παρατσάκ να σκάσω απο την αγανάκτηση...
> 
> ας σταματησουμε λοιπόν εδώ και ας μη κουράζουμε άλλο την κατάσταση γιατί τα πραγματικά αίτια φίλοι μου δεν τα ξέρετε και ούτε μπορείτε να τα μάθετε ας τελιώσουν λοιπόν οι παπαρολογίες,και λυπάμε που το λέω έτσι ώμα αλλά ένα μεγάλο ποσοστό των θεμάτων του ναυτιλία που έχουν να κάνουν με τη σύγχρονη ακτοπλοία είναι επιεικώς απαράδεκτα και δεν προσφέρουν τπτ ούτε σε έναν απλό αναγνώστη ούτε σε έναν καραβολάτρη 
> *ΤΕΛΟΣ*


Συγνώμη φίλε μου αλλά με τα λεγόμενα σου εμένα προσωπικά που είμαι ένα απλό μέλος του nautilia και συμμετέχω στις συζητήσεις του φόρουμ με θύγεις! Σε παρακαλώ πολύ να πάρεις πίσω όσα λες περί παπαρολογίας, απαράδεκτων θεμάτων κτλ κτλ!

----------


## theofilos-ship

*ΘΑ ΠΑΡΑΚΑΛΟΥΣΑ ΕΠΙΤΕΛΟΥΣ ΝΑ ΚΛΕΙΣΕΙ ΑΥΤΟ ΤΟ ΘΕΜΑ ΓΙΑ ΟΛΟΥΣ.ΤΟ ΠΟΙΟΙ ΦΤΑΙΝΕ Η ΟΧΙ ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΤΟ ΚΡΙΝΟΥΜΕ ΕΜΕΙΣ.ΔΥΣΚΟΛΙΕΣ ΕΧΟΥΜΕ ΔΕΙ ΠΟΛΛΕΣ.ΑΣ ΕΥΧΗΘΟΥΜΕ ΤΟ ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΟ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΕΤΑΙΡΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΓΙΑ ΤΟΥΣ ΚΑΠΕΤΑΝΙΟΥΣ ΤΗΣ. ΤΕΛΟΣ Ως ΕΔΩ ΟΛΟΙ ! ΠΑΡΑΓΙΝΑΜΕ ΚΑΝΑΛΑΡΧΕΣ.*

----------


## mastrokostas

*Θα παρακαλούσα* θερμά  όλους να σταματήσουμε εδώ ,διότι βλέπω ότι αρχίζουν να δημιουργούνται παρεξηγήσεις . Έχουμε τόσα πράγματα να πούμε, που δεν αξίζει τον κοπο τώρα να πλακωνόμαστε ! *Τέλος ,τέλος ,τέλος!!!* Τα υπόλοιπα με ΠΜ μεταξύ σας, και να δείτε που δεν θα υπάρξει κανένα πρόβλημα !Μια παρεα ειμαστε!!! :Wink: 
ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ!

----------


## Giovanaut

> Ρίξε μια ματιά σε αυτό http://www.hnhs.gr/gr/ntm/feb07/gr0702_03.tif να πάρεις μια ιδέα



Το μονο που θα ηθελα να σχολιασω για το συμβαν ειναι πως το λιμανι της Μυρινας αν και δυσκολο, ειναι σε πολυ καλυτερη μοιρα απο καποια των Δωδεκανησων καθως και των Κυκλαδων καθως επισης και να τονισω πως οι εργασιες του νεου κυματοθραυστη εχουν ολοκληρωθει εδω και περιπου ενα χρονο...

Οσο για τα υπολοιπα, ανθρωποι ειμαστε και ακομα και οι τρελες συμπτωσεις συμβαινουν...
limeni myrinas.JPG

----------

